# Neon tetras



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

removed
MAD


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

One member stated that he has Neon with his Ps, but Im doubtful. I'd like to know also, so that I may add some color to my tank.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Judazzz has some with his - but what doesn't he?

I also have some, I got 10 last friday, and untill yesterday when I lost 2 over night - but there is no proof of piranha attacks, they might have just died because they were new.

either way I have 8 now


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

i have a piranha book that has an article in it with a 3.000gal tank with p's and neon tetras in it and it says the p's don't go after them because they are so small







but then why were my p's eating their own fry which were even smaller hmmmm!







i too would luv to have a couple dozen boot'n arround in my tank


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

MAD piranhas said:


> right right, and why do my reds go after guppies? I would think if they eat the guppies they would eat the neon tetras too...
> But my spilo CF's dont eat guppies
> 
> 
> ...


 What's CF mean?

Also, I got some platies earlier this week, and I'm already thinking about ditching them and getting convicts instead. Too much baby-care required for platies, cuz the damn things eat their babies; I wouldnt have to worry about that with convicts.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I have seen cardinal tetras being kept with piranhas in Amsterdam and Rotterdam Zoos (in Holland), and in Amsterdam they also had a sh*t-load of guppys in there as well


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

seen it done..but your constantoly going to be buying new tetras..soem will become midnight snacks....i tried and failed..







even with exodon the same thing..lights turned off and poof.... following morning all gone..


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

MAD piranhas said:


> removed
> MAD


removed - lol

did he do this in all 1289 posts?








































the PACK said:


> seen it done..but your constantoly going to be buying new tetras..soem will become midnight snacks....i tried and failed.. even with exodon the same thing..lights turned off and poof.... following morning all gone..


I do get the same thing - some going in the night, but with enough cover it is possable (and the right piranhas)


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

that would be a lot of post removing...


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

heh, what a freakin psycho :sad:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

piranha45 said:


> heh, what a freakin psycho :sad:


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Xenon said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > heh, what a freakin psycho :sad:
> ...


 For sure if he is gonna remove all 1289 posts..


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

he did a cartman..

"screw you guys,i'm going home"


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

thePACK said:


> he did a cartman..
> 
> "screw you guys,i'm going home"


 "screw you guys, I'm going to AT & PFish"


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > he did a cartman..
> ...


 hehe...









with my cheesey-poofs ..now what


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

Yeah there a pblic aquarium somewheres down there in the states with (LOL) red bellies and large schools of neons living peacefully together :







:

...why mad get banned, ive been busy lately.. im outta the loop


----------

